# Solved: world of warcraft.action bar missing



## andyman1963 (Mar 26, 2005)

hi guys im having a problem with WOW since downloading the call of the crusade patch all the on screen game menus (action bars ,talent page and portrait page etc )have dissappeared.ie there are no icons showing only numbers, ive tried uninstaling reinstaling and its still faulty. it's not the alt z function . any idea's im desparate to sort this out .


----------



## Proximity (Jun 1, 2009)

Are you using any outdated add-ons?


----------



## Pookie (Dec 31, 2004)

Check the WoW forums.. this is a known bug and they are working on it.


----------



## andyman1963 (Mar 26, 2005)

no all add ons are up to date


----------



## stingexx (Aug 7, 2009)

hey im having same problem, i repaired wow (took 2 hours or so) and all it did was delete my add ons. My action bars and char page etc. are gone and also my graphics are really stuffed. I cant see the ground or buildings. please help! I have been through the wow tech support heaps but cant find anything helpful.


----------



## burnyray (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm having the same problems too. unsure what to do. I think we need to download a new driver


----------



## Proximity (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah there is a sticky on the tech forums on what to do with UI corruption.

Link:
http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=18971780464&sid=1


----------



## andyman1963 (Mar 26, 2005)

thanks guys im trying rebooting the pc to factory settings,ive tried removing norton and emptying the cache folders as the WOW guys recommended but that didnt work ill let you know if the reboot works cheers all


----------



## andyman1963 (Mar 26, 2005)

solved it.checked my display drivers.they were dated 2008.updated the drivers now all ok new driver has to be 2009 version.got this info from wow forum


----------

